# new cumberland dam



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I would like to know if there is anywhere to get minnows close to the new cumberland dam. I know there is at pike island but new cumberland is closer for me.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Where abouts are ya? There used to be a place up in Chester,right at an intersection, a gas station(Marathon?) that an ol man sold bait out of the back. But I'm thinking that someone told me it was closed. I get mine here in Canton before I leave. If you're going past Guilford, the bait shop there might be open. One time I went north on rts 7 & 11 (from Lisbon) to get bait at a place called the Red Shack, I think. I remember coming back into Lisbon on rt.164. I just can't remember the name of the town the bait store/hunter supplies store was located in. They did tell me they were open all winter. Sorry, that's all the help I can be.....if it helps?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

what is up with the thumb pointing down. new cumberland is a good place to fish


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe it means look below, I've a message fer ya?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

NUM1FIRE said:


> what is up with the thumb pointing down. new cumberland is a good place to fish


I dont think he was giving a thumbs down to the dam. He was giving a thumbs down to not being able to find bait.


----------



## No Slack (Aug 2, 2006)

Snake,
The bait shop you went to was Reds. Its on Rte 7 just South of N. Lima. and about 20 miles North of E. Liverpool. They are open all winter.
Their phone number is: 330-549-5672


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I live 15 minutes from new cumbeland dam. I pass Pike island 5 days a week on my way to work. I can get minnows either at yorkville or cabela's out in the highlands and keep them overnight.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks...I've been looking for their card ever since posting.


----------

